# Welcome to our newest members: carbrolet and DebiLynn



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello, carbrolet!







Welcome to our Message Board, and our Fibro/CFS Forum! This place doesn't get a lot of traffic (because everyone is so sick







) but, we're glad you found us and we hope you enjoy visiting with us!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Welcome Cabrolet.


----------



## 22680 (May 12, 2005)

Oh Hi!Thanks for the welcome







I can understand the lack of traffic! lol.Where's everyone from? I'm in Adelaide, South Australia.


----------



## hmeems (Dec 12, 2004)

I am new also. Just happened upon it because I also have IBS......go figure








I live in Michigan in the United States. Catch ya on the flip side.Debi


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome DebiLynn!







I'm glad you've joined us as well, although I'm sorry that you also have this terrible affliction.I'm from Indiana, USA. Nice to meet you, and welcome to our family!


----------

